# 5 Signs You Are an Omega Male



## Deejo

Might as well throw another stereotype into the mix.

Been pondering this one. I know a lot of omega males. Geeks mostly. Extraordinarily unsure of themselves with the opposite sex which they pass off as indifference. Lots of man-children, and lots of them working in IT.

Generally affable, but with a small cadre of close friends. Neither seek nor want attention, or achievement ... and frame it as choosing their own sense of freedom.

Don't mean for this to come of as sounding condescending. But I'm pretty sure most people know a guy or guys like this. They don't much adhere to the social structure, and most certainly don't want to be part of it.

5 Signs You Are An Omega Male - AskMen


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: Sounds like my ex.


ETA: That is EXACTLY my ex. Plus narcissistic. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rj700

All this greek stuff. Omega male sounds like the guy who was never asked to pledge the other two fraternaties - Alpha Kappa Alpha, and Beta Alpha Kappa.


----------



## Deejo

that_girl said:


> :rofl: Sounds like my ex.
> 
> 
> ETA: That is EXACTLY my ex. Plus narcissistic. :rofl: :rofl:


Narcissistic (but not truly Narcissism) would actually make sense in some cases. It's an easy deflection mechanism to justify avoidance with a particular social group.

Have dated two women whose exes were NPD. Those dude's are full on freak-shows. They NEED social groups ... to cater to their ego.

Tucker Max for instance ... definite NPD.


----------



## that_girl

My ex is 38, living with mom in a studio apartment, trying to be a "rockstar", no job, no responsibility as he moved 2 states away and no steady girlfriends. Forever 14. Pathetic and comical. Yuck.


----------



## Deejo

that_girl said:


> My ex is 38, living with mom in a studio apartment, trying to be a "rockstar", no job, no responsibility as he moved 2 states away and no steady girlfriends. Forever 14. Pathetic and comical. Yuck.


Yup. That's the dude alright.


----------



## that_girl

Sad thing, when we were together, he was 26, making 120K, had an awesome gf (me), a beautiful child and life looked perfect on paper. NEITHER of us were happy


----------



## CharlieParker

The good: first time on TAM I can't remotely relate to a Greek letter.

The better: thank you W, see above. I fear that could have been me, probably not, but could have been.

The unsure: Is it wrong that I like Arcade Fire, Death Cab and Amanda Palmer?


----------



## hookares

The guy who contacted me on behalf of my ex probably would fit the label. He's pretty bright and the kind of guy you might get ahold of to help you with an electronics issue. He's never been married and not sure he's ever had a steady date.
Of course he was familiar with everybody who lived in my former town and after seeing what goes on in some of the relationships there, probably wouldn't figure chancing marriage would be worth the grief. Who's to say he isn't right?


----------



## joe kidd

No responsibility? A sense of entitlement? Sign me up! lol


----------



## WadeWilson

Nope... I'm sigma...


----------



## Entropy3000

Deejo said:


> Might as well throw another stereotype into the mix.
> 
> Been pondering this one. I know a lot of omega males. Geeks mostly. Extraordinarily unsure of themselves with the opposite sex which they pass off as indifference. Lots of man-children, and lots of them working in IT.
> 
> Generally affable, but with a small cadre of close friends. Neither seek nor want attention, or achievement ... and frame it as choosing their own sense of freedom.
> 
> Don't mean for this to come of as sounding condescending. But I'm pretty sure most people know a guy or guys like this. They don't much adhere to the social structure, and most certainly don't want to be part of it.
> 
> 5 Signs You Are An Omega Male - AskMen


Yes, I can think of a few for sure.


----------



## RECHTSANWALT

Something wrong wit Omega males per se? I don't have friends and I am not particularly adept at playing office politics. Sounds like bad-dating/marriage material.


----------



## Deejo

No, I don't think there is anything wrong Omega males per se. Same as I don't inherently believe there is anything wrong with being Alpha or Beta ... unless you want things from your life that require you to modify your Greek letter.

In terms of dating, I agree, Omega males aren't part of the competition pool. I have a friend who is an Omega. He's terrified of women. Always has been. Never been in a LTR, but of course has female friends. He now looks around at all of his friends failed marriages, and sees his choice to avoid that kind of pain as validating.


----------



## Torrivien

Deejo said:


> Narcissistic (but not truly Narcissism)


Agressively insecure and self-centered, more likely.

But man, "omega" guys are actually socially impaired. I still don't like this classification, though.
It's like classfying men into c*ck length groups. 
What's the difference between saying a grenade and a milf, or alpha and beta (and now omega).
A s*itty spouse is a s*itty spouse no matter how ranked he is on social success.


----------



## Deejo

Torrivien said:


> Agressively insecure and self-centered, more likely.
> 
> But man, "omega" guys are actually socially impaired. I still don't like this classification, though.


Completely agree about being socially aware. It isn't so much about sticking everyone in a box for me. But, I do find social dynamics very interesting. Guess I was actually framing guys who fall into this dynamic of having very poor chances of conducting a successful marriage unless they choose to 'step up'.

Have seen that too. Know plenty of dudes who were 'Man-children' well into their thirties. Met a woman, fell in love, and completely changed how they conduct their life. And their friends? Usually blamed the woman for the reason that their old buddy had turned traitor.

Interesting stuff. I'm certainly not looking to make derogatory statements about guys that play video games, or live in their parents basement ... but, as they say, stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## Torrivien

Very true.


----------



## diwali123

An omega male likes to think he’s marching to the beat of his own drum, but the reality is he just can’t keep time with everybody else. While we don’t want to advocate conformity, we do think there are certain facts of life that every guy has to recognize. Being a man means engaging with the world as it really is.

That's my ex. When we were in college it was cute and endearing. Oh look, he goes data without shaving, he wears shirts inside out, he lets his friends cut his hair! He refuses to confirm, how artistic and special. When you are 40 and still doing that crap and still living in your same college town, and your life revolves around D&D, sci fi, and computer programming something is off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

sounds more like Peter Pan.


----------



## Open up now let it all go

I think I certainly have some inherent mental omega traits but I try my best to not let them conduct my life.


----------



## thunderstruck

I work at a large software/IT place, so I'm surrounded by these guys. More interesting, to me at least, are the socially awkward Omega (?) females that I interact with here.


----------



## Amplexor

This Omega Man Kicks Ass!!


----------



## diwali123

diwali123 said:


> An omega male likes to think he’s marching to the beat of his own drum, but the reality is he just can’t keep time with everybody else. While we don’t want to advocate conformity, we do think there are certain facts of life that every guy has to recognize. Being a man means engaging with the world as it really is.
> 
> That's my ex. When we were in college it was cute and endearing. Oh look, he goes days without shaving, he wears shirts inside out, he lets his friends cut his hair! He refuses to conform, how artistic and special. When you are 40 and still doing that crap and still living in your same college town, and your life revolves around D&D, sci fi, and computer programming something is off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Darn I was trying to edit the typos and it reposted. Sorry. 

I think a lot of these traits are also Asperger's traits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

only omega men/people read articles like this! the rest of us more confident people realise there bull sh*t .

if you look hard enough there are stupid articles that explain just about everything so they should be taken with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Deejo

diwali123 said:


> Darn I was trying to edit the typos and it reposted. Sorry.
> 
> I think a lot of these traits are also Asperger's traits.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The social limitations that can so EASILY be overlooked by neuro-typicals undoubtedly plays a huge role for young adults, and adults, (mostly male) with HFA High Functioning Autism.

I say that as a father to a son on the spectrum.

I am very, very, aware of this fact.


----------



## Racer

I’m probably an Omega male. And? There are some advantages.... one of them is that almost OCD drive. “Overachievement” at what ever I’m focused on. I try to live life on my terms. What probably makes one ‘bad’ versus ‘good’ is where they are focused and the mind behind it. 

Lets see; Video games... check. OCD ‘sucked in’ and good enough to be paid to play. Team had six digit income from winnings. I also have a comic book collection worth several thousand.... lol. Unique: Check... cars. I can’t stand having a common car. So, I have ‘odd’ ones. Getting deep into hobbies; Check... I raced cars. Again, OCD focused so I was a ‘trophy’ driver and not satisfied with ‘also ran’. Work 9-5 hate... yup. I hate being a worker bee. So, I have my own company, set my own rules. It is good to be king. Stuck in an adolescent dreamworld: Check... cars, guns, blowing stuff up = fun. I do recognize adult responsibility, I just don’t like it and excel at blowing it off or hiring/finding someone to do it for me  

Same College bar? The author got that one wrong. “Comfort zones” is appropriate. This is a weak point. Seriously, I have anxiety ordering food from a restaurant I’ve never been to. Also falls nicely into why we aren’t good with the opposite sex; You aren’t our comfort zone. Even our friendships tend to be old ones and we don’t make new friends very often. Lone Wolves, not truly by choice... more by attrition. Friends move, get married, and so forth... we just don’t get out and make new ones often.

Next trouble spot for us. We seem egotistical or condescending. Part of that is our focus... I don’t care about your opinions of things I don’t care about (like sports). So, I’ll meander off instead or talk about what I like. I might even see you as hopeless and not even bother. And because what I like, I know a lot about (thanks to that OCD focus), I get that ‘teacher’ voice and try to school you. People don’t like that... go figure . 

Another issue is our focus. While my mind does ramble around a lot, there is usually a couple ‘target’ areas I focus on like hobbies. Those can shift, and because we were so into it, you’ll notice drastic changes in me. I value the process, not the achievements.. So once I feel I’ve hit that ceiling or the ‘doing’ becomes dull or repetitive, my focus will shift. 

So... feel sorry for my poor wife. She hated the computer playing and created a relationship drama. Guess where my target shifted. She got part of what she wanted (me off the computer), but I don’t think she enjoys that I’m now focused on infidelity, self-improvement, and relationship stuff instead...


----------



## Lon

Deejo said:


> The social limitations that can so EASILY be overlooked by neuro-typicals undoubtedly plays a huge role for young adults, and adults, (mostly male) with HFA High Functioning Autism.
> 
> I say that as a father to a son on the spectrum.
> 
> I am very, very, aware of this fact.


I think we are all on the spectrum. I see it in my son a little, and I am pretty sure I am not on the end of it either but a little further than some. I am not going to get a diagnosis cause it doesn't make a difference. In a lot of ways I act like an omega except I am quite aware of social cues and patterns. To a certain extent I refuse to go along with the flow of how an "alpha" or an integrated man is supposed to be, because it is not who I am. When I strive to be who I am not I fail and feel miserable. I am not a total IT geek, but I respect a lot of them for who they are. I wouldn't classify myself as "omega" because I see certain traits from each of the groupings in me, moreso some of the "lower" classes if you call it that - personally I think we are wrong to call it a hierarchy because when you rank it like that it only serves to value personality based on how many generic females you can potentially bed. Life is way more interesting than what greek letter gets attached to someone.


----------



## ocotillo

Interesting how the concept changes with each author's iteration. I know a lot of male Architects, Engineers and (especially) IT types who are horribly awkward socially, but Ms. Grose wasn't talking about the gainfully employed. She was specifically talking about the unemployed and unemployable.


----------



## that_girl

diwali123 said:


> An omega male likes to think he’s marching to the beat of his own drum, but the reality is he just can’t keep time with everybody else. While we don’t want to advocate conformity, we do think there are certain facts of life that every guy has to recognize. Being a man means engaging with the world as it really is.
> 
> That's my ex. When we were in college it was cute and endearing. Oh look, he goes data without shaving, he wears shirts inside out, he lets his friends cut his hair! He refuses to confirm, how artistic and special. When you are 40 and still doing that crap and still living in your same college town, and your life revolves around D&D, sci fi, and computer programming something is off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl: That is my ex. I just laugh.


----------



## that_girl

A lot of these traits are "I dont' want to grow up".

My ex always told me he will forever be 14. It was funny when we were in our early 20s. Now at almost 40, it's pathetic. And comical.


----------



## Deejo

So ....

To be clear, I'm making no judgements. I walk between worlds. Would be easy for someone to look at me and say I am a social chameleon, therefore, I'm inauthentic.

There is definitely a difference between someone who irresponsibly chooses not to 'grow up', and someone who has no issues with conducting themselves as an adult, but trends toward socially 'non-traditional'.

I jumped into the whole 'Be a better man' 'better partner' 'man up' 'Alpha' thing back in 08 ... when my marriage was tanking.

I'm not Alpha, but I can recognize and display the traits when I want to influence a situation, be it in business, socially, or interpersonally.

Some of my best friends are geeks. Comics, LOTR, Star Trek,. Others are hard core gamers. Treating gaming like a second job. Several are married.

I am also diagnosed ADD ... that may help explain why I can't just hang with ONE thing. I'm comfortable going with my friends to a comic convention, or spending an afternoon with corporate executives on a golf course.

But, I have always, always been fascinated by people, the relationships they forge, and the dynamics surrounding them.

None of my Omega buddies lament their status, nor would I want them to. Nor do I think any less of them.

And yeah ... there are also no doubt, Omega females.

From a 'mate selection' perspective, I'm presuming that relationships forged by these folks are typically either going to be non-traditional, or short or mid-term.

I'm a believer in that everyone that wants love, should be able to find it. In my opinion, there is a set of 'traits' that tend to make that task easier if one possesses them.


----------



## thunderstruck

diwali123 said:


> I think a lot of these traits are also Asperger's traits.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're right, and I believe that several of my software/IT coworkers have Asp.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Me and these type of Omega guys don't do well at all.
Never did.
I've always believe in having that " killer Instinct " in life.

I lost interest in reading Comic books and playing Atari games the minute I started having sex.


----------



## Lon

Caribbean Man said:


> I lost interest in reading Comic books and playing Atari games the minute I started having sex.


Oh I did too, never actually had a comic book interest, but video games and other dorkball activities have been uninteresting since i moved out of high school and had to put my own food on the table. But I have always loved science (fiction and fact). Sex is the ultimate for me, but just cause its the best and you've had it doesn't bring you a killer instinct. I'm more of the observer type I guess, not that I want to be just that is how it is.


----------



## CanadianGuy

I read with interest the 5 signs of the Omega Male. Brought to mind Omega Man with Charlton Heston. 

My guilty pleasure -

A few Saturdays ago I performed a set of original music at METAL NIGHT. If I remember that movie you know how old I am. 

I have no illusions about becoming a Rock Star as I know I'll be one sooner or later. 

Who am I kidding I don't feel guilty at all.


----------



## ocotillo

diwali123 said:


> ....and your life revolves around D&D, sci fi, and *computer programming* something is off.


The "Computer programming" part reminds me of my youngest brother. He was horribly maligned, picked on and just generally made fun of by the alphas/jocks (Whatever we want to call them) in his age group because he walked, talked, ate, breathed and dreamed about computers. The clash between him and my father over that is best appreciated by watching the movie, _October Sky_.

All this was in a very small town in the mid 70's. Fast forward the clock 35 odd years and he amuses himself today by collecting vintage Ferraris and spends about six months of his year abroad. He's currently married to a lady who's drop-dead gorgeous, nice and successful in her own right too.

Sometimes, that personality type seems to be right for the time...


----------



## that_girl

It's ok to have some of these traits and STILL be a dad/husband/etc...and give your time for all of these things.

But when you're just a slug and don't take care of your responsibilities, I don't care what 'type' of man you are. You suck.

I just think it's funny that my ex always said he was "the alpha" when in reality, he's very much 'this'.


----------



## Deejo

Thank you that girl. I now have a new signature.


----------



## ocotillo

that_girl said:


> But when you're just a slug and don't take care of your responsibilities, I don't care what 'type' of man you are. You suck.


Thank you! Well said :iagree:


----------



## Lon

that_girl said:


> But when you're just a slug and don't take care of your responsibilities, I don't care what 'type' of man you are. You suck.


What if you die, or more specifically are in the slow process of dying, trying? That's what it feels like sometimes. It's not that I don't give a fck about responsibilities, just feels like I'm becoming more and more incapable of taking care of them, and I think a lot of it has to do with those personality traits - more I find succesful "alpha" people have simply managed to trick themselves and their peers into thinking they are actually doing the hard work, but in fact they have covertly delegated as much of the crap to others and somehow gotten more respect because of doing so. Baffles my mind. Omega's retreat into their own world in order to cope with their inability to compete on the playing field of society. It is all really a bell curve, and people are rewarded for being on the right side of it, and there will always be people of all backgrounds on the wrong half of the curve.


----------



## diwali123

Maybe to some extent but with my ex, he avidly avoided true success. Once I realized he was purposely sabotaging himself and holding himself back it just made him seem so unattractive to me. I lost a lot of respect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

My ex could have continued to take care of our child with me, but he dropped out and decided to be a musician. Nice, huh? No money, no car, no job, moved 2 states away without telling us because he knew I would be upset because he threw the BIGGEST FIT when I moved 15 miles away....he moved in with his mom...he's 38. He is happy, that's the funny thing. Our child is in THERAPY because of his stupid ass. She hates her dad (so she says) and doesn't want to be like him. She is showing signs of depression and he doesn't give a sh1t. Because her dad DROPPED OUT. Mr. Omega. He had a nice, cush job in IT. He quit it. To follow his dreams of being a musician. He only dates "girls" around age 20. Doesn't want any responsibilities. Those are his words through random conversations. HE is this 'omega man'.

HE SUCKS. period. He is a slug and does nothing to take care of his responsibilities. 

I asked him for 20 bucks to buy the cake for our daughter's birthday and he couldn't afford it.

He sucks.

thanks.

Struggling and having a hard time is NOT this man. He abandoned his child. He used to have her 1/2 the week for 7 years! Now....maybe 3 times a year for a week at a time. He skirts any responsibilities and lies about it. He sucks. Mr. Omega. Playing like he's still a teenager.


----------



## that_girl

diwali123 said:


> Maybe to some extent but with my ex, he avidly avoided true success. Once I realized he was purposely sabotaging himself and holding himself back it just made him seem so unattractive to me. I lost a lot of respect.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes. My ex did this too. He is 2 classes away from his BA. Won't finish. He 'missed' auditions and meetings with musicians for recording...said he wasn't ready.  He's never ready. He's been trying for 5 years now and nothing is happening. He is, however, missing big milestones in our daughter's life.


----------



## diwali123

What a loser. I'm sorry for your daughter. 
I guess the most omega moment of all was after my d was born, I'm sitting in the tub holding her and they tell him he can cut the cord. He refuses and says its gross. I had to cut it. And that pretty much was his attitude about everything with her. 
Now he is the every other weekend dad who has no responsibility, does the bare minimum to care for her without looking like a horrible dad. He used to not brush her hair and she would come home with huge knots that damaged her hair. 
She told me he doesn't make her wear matching clothes and every time I pick her up at 6:30 he says they had a "late lunch" that consisted of pasta. Guess that extra two bucks of food for dinner was too much. 
There's a ton more but basically he acted like he hated both of us until I left and now he wants to pretend he's father of the year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Wow! Maybe they have the same dad :rofl: I love the "late lunch" thing. That's code for, "i'm too cheap and lazy to feed her dinner by 7pm."


----------



## that_girl

The kicker is that NO ONE except close friends know he has a child. NONE of his new friends know. He tells them he's 32 (I've seen his facebook). :rofl: He parties all night and sleeps until 2pm....in a studio apartment with his mom. 

I don't know what I saw in him. Thank god I left that guy. Mr. Omega.


----------



## jfv

diwali123 said:


> What a loser. I'm sorry for your daughter.
> I guess the most omega moment of all was after my d was born, I'm sitting in the tub holding her and they tell him he can cut the cord. He refuses and says its gross. I had to cut it. And that pretty much was his attitude about everything with her.
> Now he is the every other weekend dad who has no responsibility, does the bare minimum to care for her without looking like a horrible dad. He used to not brush her hair and she would come home with huge knots that damaged her hair.
> She told me he doesn't make her wear matching clothes and every time I pick her up at 6:30 he says they had a "late lunch" that consisted of pasta. Guess that extra two bucks of food for dinner was too much.
> There's a ton more but basically he acted like he hated both of us until I left and now he wants to pretend he's father of the year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stereotypically speaking of course, Alpha's aren't supposed to be fathers of the year either. The thing goes: Alpha's make them and the unsuspecting Beta's raise them. I guess the omega's problem is actually sticking around instead of just sleeping with a woman who has some chump at home to foot the bill.....stereotypically speaking of course.


----------



## diwali123

Wow! Maybe they have the same dad  I love the "late lunch" thing. That's code for, "i'm too cheap and lazy to feed her dinner by 7pm."
[Reply] [!!]

Yep. At this point he lives in his gf's house, uses her bank account with cute hello kitty checks to pay his child support, and drives his gf's car. He has nothing of his own. He has a job that I hope he keeps. It pays well but honestly he had a couple of ideas and projects that could have earned us a fortune and he purposely would never follow through. Then he *****es about how horrible "those rich people" are. 

He told me I would never make it on my own and I'd live with my mom forever. Now I'm a homeowner (the loan is in my name only), I have good credit, a good job, we live in a good school district, I have my name on two vehicles, I've taken my d to trips out of the country and went on a nice honeymoon that h and I both paid for. He insists he is going to take d to europe but at one point child support enforcement had a block on him leaving the country or getting a passport, not sure of that has been lifted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

That's what got me in trouble. Every time :rofl: H has a good balance of Alpha and Beta. It's good. Sweet and Spicy.


----------



## diwali123

Yep mine too. He makes babies like no body's business then sticks around and changes diapers. Then practices making more babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

I think you girls are mislead on what omega males is - I think most women don't know what one is because they don't exist in a woman's universe - perhaps the higher functioning one may be the androgenous male you try to avoid looking at on the bus when he is trying a to creep on you on multiple occasions.

The creeper is the misfit with no charm, if they are not completely non-existent to a woman they are the furthest thing away from what a woman is attracted to.

TG, your ex is big time loser, but not an omega, more like a classic beta that thinks he's alpha. Otherwise you never would have dated, or had sex with him. He was beta when he was making six figures and is still beta as a slug, just one that has been cast out of the order.

If you want an example of omega, think of Milton from Office space:









or this guy:









or this one:









they don't all have to be fat like this:









some can be skinny:









I doubt these are the omega men the women here would have ever been in a relationship with.


----------



## that_girl

i was going by that list. The 5 things.

My ex has them all.

Minus the buttcrack.


----------



## Lon

I read the list and I suppose I just disagree with it a lot. I think the definition on this link is more apropos:
Alpha Game: The socio-sexual hierarchy


----------



## that_girl

I think it should be called "Loser" :lol: But I guess that's not a Greek letter. haha.


----------



## Open up now let it all go

Lon said:


> I read the list and I suppose I just disagree with it a lot. I think the definition on this link is more apropos:
> Alpha Game: The socio-sexual hierarchy


I laughed a bit at the comments below that article. The responders are treating it like an actual science and criticizing the down-shift of delta, gamma, omega categories etc.


----------



## LovesHerMan

I'm with Emily on this one:

I'm nobody! Who are you?
Are you nobody, too?
Then there's a pair of us — don't tell!
They'd banish us, you know.


----------



## Thundarr

Deejo said:


> I know a lot of omega males. Geeks mostly. Extraordinarily unsure of themselves with the opposite sex which they pass off as indifference. Lots of man-children, and lots of them working in IT.
> 
> Generally affable, but with a small cadre of close friends. Neither seek nor want attention, or achievement ... and frame it as choosing their own sense of freedom.


Deejo, I don't think your description matches the article. It defines an omega as the following:


> they’re the type of men who shirk responsibility, refuse to grow up and generally avoid participating in the real world. Omega males take many forms: Grose points to the whiny, wannabe public intellectual, the effete and preening metrosexual, and the obsessive video game junkie as representatives of this new class of men who have seemingly renounced traditional modes of masculinity.


The guys you're talking about may or may not have omega tendencies but they *are actually productive in life and have paying jobs.* Their not marching to the beat of their own drum. They just have poor social skills. I work in the software industry so I know the guys your talking about but 

I think an omega is more of the entitled guys who think the world owes them something while they are not productive at all. Like the career students, or art major too proud work a job that pays his expense.


----------



## Torrivien

Lon said:


> I read the list and I suppose I just disagree with it a lot. I think the definition on this link is more apropos:
> Alpha Game: The socio-sexual hierarchy


OMG, the alpha in that list is such a d*uchebag. But I definetly recall meeting a couple of them. A tunisian olympic swimmer who kept showing his abs for women to touch while we were in a formally dressed event.
And get this, he hadn't been asked to cut it because the two organizers and most of the crowd were women!! I tell you, you ladies can also be horny pricks, sometimes.


----------



## Racer

Damn... I had it all wrong too.. I thought I was this:


----------



## Thundarr

Deejo said:


> In terms of dating, I agree, *Omega males aren't part of the competition pool.* I have a friend who is an Omega. He's terrified of women. Always has been. Never been in a LTR, but of course has female friends. He now looks around at all of his friends failed marriages, and sees his choice to avoid that kind of pain as validating.


Again, I think socially backwards and awkward with women is one issue and omega is a completely different one. I think omegas are entitled and arrogant and feel special and probably start out very attractive to young girls until a few years pass and the are exposed as frauds.


----------



## Racer

Thundarr said:


> Again, I think socially backwards and awkward with women is one issue and omega is a completely different one. I think omegas are entitled and arrogant and feel special and probably start out very attractive to young girls until a few years pass and the are exposed as frauds.


As you start defining: It totally depends on who's definition you use... Look at urbandictonary... An Omega is the top of the food chain. Alphas need 'their boys' to back them up. An Omega needs no one to prop him up. Football quarterback versus kung-fu master.

edit... missed part of it. 
As far as attractive, it isn’t fraud, it is more disbelief by our spouses. See, we have potential... actually a lot of it for the omega with brains. Part of the attraction for her WAS the potential; “This person is going places” perception. 

We just aren’t ambitious. I’m not going to ‘rule the world’... I’m going to get comfortable and stay there. So, while I earn a decent living, have my own firm, etc. I am more than capable of growing it larger and making even more. But I don’t. Goes back to comfort zones, and a ‘relaxed’ way of life. I’d rather play computer games and surf forums than cold-call and market my services. And I even know what I’m doing and how it stiffles my professional growth. So what?


----------



## Deejo

Thundarr said:


> Deejo, I don't think your description matches the article. It defines an omega as the following:
> 
> 
> The guys you're talking about may or may not have omega tendencies but they *are actually productive in life and have paying jobs.* Their not marching to the beat of their own drum. They just have poor social skills. I work in the software industry so I know the guys your talking about but
> 
> I think an omega is more of the entitled guys who think the world owes them something while they are not productive at all. Like the career students, or art major too proud work a job that pays his expense.


Yes, I agree with what you are saying. I was framing it from a pairing up perspective, but you are correct.

Somebody who expects a great deal, and gives nothing back to anyone, or society on the whole, is a better definition. More like the description of that girl's ex. He's a loser. I don't frame the Milton Waddam's of the world necessarily as losers.

Again, given my frame of reference with a son on the autism spectrum, I don't make snap judgements about anyone based upon social awkwardness.


----------



## Deejo

Racer said:


> As you start defining: It totally depends on who's definition you use... Look at urbandictonary... An Omega is the top of the food chain. Alphas need 'their boys' to back them up. An Omega needs no one to prop him up. Football quarterback versus kung-fu master.


My original interpretation of Omega was just that. A lone wolf. Strong, secure, and doesn't care what anyone thinks of him or how he conducts himself.

Like I said in the other thread, the marketing on this stuff gets fuzzy ...


----------



## Racer

Deejo said:


> My original interpretation of Omega was just that. A lone wolf. Strong, secure, and doesn't care what anyone thinks of him or how he conducts himself.
> 
> Like I said in the other thread, the marketing on this stuff gets fuzzy ...


Yes, I noticed that as well... About the only thing that doesn't change is the "loner" aspect. So, the various 'what is Omega' stuff out there clumps every single type of "loner" male into this definition. Bill Gates, George Cloony types to the fat kid living in mom's basement.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I am wondering if there are varying degrees of this 
" Alpha " and " Omega " stuff

Having read the article some time ago,I am wondering if some of it may be culture sensitive.

For example I know guys who have absolutely no ambition in life, and refuse to work or grow up. However, women buy cars and stuff for them. They pay their rent, and these guys still cheat on them. Which in itself also means that other women find them attractive.

I have a friend who has a master's degree in an area of IT.
He is very overweight, anti social and don't give a shyt.
He does not go out, but people come to him. Specifically,women.
He's very good at hacking programmes etc. He recently took up a job offer from a bank to do their online security systems.
He makes tons of money & he's married. His wife is very attractive.
This man has an entire room in his house [ man cave ] where he does his online gaming and so on.In that room is over $100K worth of computer equipment. Nobody can go near it.

He doe absolutely nothing around the house.

Based on the Omega list he is supposed to be Omega. But how can one explain why ladies love him?

Another scenario I've noticed is this.
My friend is a successful ,pro bodybuilder. He owns an ultra modern gym. Large and fancy, catering for upper class clients.
He asked me to join so I did.
There are many trainers, both male & female working for gym.
The male trainers are bodybuilders. The female traines are most likely fitness models.

I've noticed that some guys come to the gym to work out with their girlfriends.
The girlfriends always choose the MALE bodybuilders to train them,whilst the guys simply train themselves.
I was working out with my friend, the owner once when this girl came up to him very excited and started chatting. Her boyfriend was walking behind.
She then lifted her sweat top and asked the owner to 
" feel my abs " , which he did, and the boyfriend look a bit embarrassed. 
Another time this other guy and his girlfriend were leaving,when the girl saw one of he trainers and stopped to chat with him. The boyfriend walk to the door and waited. She stood chatting with him in a flirty manner for almost half an hour whils her boyfriend simply stood and waited!
all this time the trainer who I know personally is giving me head signals , making fun of her boyfriend...

How do you categorize guys these two guys?
Is there any hope for them?


----------



## Thundarr

CB. I think you categorize those guys as future TAMERS.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Thundarr said:


> CB. I think you categorize those guys as future TAMERS.


:rofl:
CWI forums?
JB100 ?
Yes?


----------



## thunderstruck

Caribbean Man said:


> The boyfriend walk to the door and waited. She stood chatting with him in a flirty manner for almost half an hour whils her boyfriend simply stood and waited!
> all this time the trainer who I know personally is giving me head signals , making fun of her boyfriend...


This reminded me of something I saw recently at the gym I go to. I'm working out, and I notice a young/attractive girl next to me on a bench. She looked like she needed help, so it didn't take long for a bunch of big dudes to hover around her, offer tips, and flirt like crazy. As she finished up and started to walk out, a slumped guy with a big beer gut pulled up next to her and they walked out together. I know this, b/c the same guys that were hitting on her started making comments about the girl and her guy...

-What? She's with that fat F**K?
-Damn, he hit the lottery with that. He better put a ring on it, quick.
-I'm going to be all over the next time she comes in.

Not my business, but I almost felt like running out and telling this poor guy to read up on hypergamy and to hit the weights hard...and soon.


----------



## Lon

I am thinking each of our definitions of "omega" is completely different here. I am not thinking "lone wolf", to me an omega wolf is one that the pack has turned on and eaten or left behind. Omega's wolves don't exist because they are dead, however with humans omegas can still subsist.

The term "lone wolf" to me is the Sigma status, they do their own thing and don't give a F what others do - unlike Alphas who are dependent on having betas around them that do what they want them to, without betas (a pack) the alpha has no standing.

I think another thing that gets confused for the alpha/beta/omega debate is type A and type B personalities - ambition. Lack of ambition does not make one an omega, nor do I think alphas require ambition, but there is probably some correlation. I think lots of times when when think alphas we think type A, but I think its the other way around: it's the type A's that are striving to be alphas, but to me being truly pure alpha is not something you really "strive" for, you just naturally are either through genetics, circumstance or other factors.


----------



## Deejo

Suffice to say, often the context we are using the alphabet soup as a reference, is for guys trying to identify and correct flaws in how they are perceived by women ... not generally other men.

The discussion requires a frame of reference. Somewhere along the line, male behavior was stereotyped and had a Greek letter slapped on it.

Ultimately, what the letter is doesn't matter nearly as much as whether or not the man is living a life he finds rich and satisfying, whether or not he has a woman on his arm.


----------



## diwali123

The other guy is rich or she used to be fat and had surgery or he used to be thin and let himself go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357

this crap does not exist for the thousandth time but whatever people want to believe in it go ahead.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Deejo said:


> I'm certainly not looking to make derogatory statements about guys that play video games


I like guys that play video games, i have 3 gaming rigs and every console you can imagine, the guy that has been interested in me just before i closed my account on the dating site, we play GW2 and he is in IT and has a very nice kink in japanese rope bondage  



diwali123 said:


> The other guy is rich or she used to be fat and had surgery or he used to be thin and let himself go.


Nah my estranged was always fat even as a child, he did lie to me about his weight, but i had already known him a year online and he promised me he'd lose it, but he never did, he has never been wealthy, as for myself i've never been fat and we did look a very odd couple and as for other men they do hit on you even more because they think you are easy.


----------

